# >> BAG RIDERS - New MkV and MkVI Double Bellow Rear Kits are Here! <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Air Lift has released their new double bellow rear kits for the Mk5 and Mk6 platform. 




























The new *Double Bellow Rear Kit* goes as low as the previous Slam Series rear kit WITHOUT removing the upper springs perches (nipples). Choose your own maximum drop, cut the tabs to go all the way down, or leave them in place to limit the drop.

These new kits *WILL* work for those who removed their upper spring perches (nipples) in the past. 

*ORDER HERE - $313.95*

These are in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Great,
John told me waiting this new kit and finally it comes.
Time to get an elevel full kit now!

what's your meaning "cut the tabs to go all the way down, or leave them in place to limit the drop."
It has a different low? So We need cut how much tabs that will goes as low as the previous Slam Series rear kit?:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I've circled the mark where you would trim if you were opting to go with the 'extra low' height. Trimming the tab will make the car sit about one inch lower (fender to ground measurement).


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Was waiting for you to post these for sale. :thumbup: also will these work with the idf lower control arms for mk6.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dubin'Lovin' said:


> Was waiting for you to post these for sale. :thumbup: also will these work with the idf lower control arms for mk6.


If you are going to go with aftermarket control arms, in my opinion it would be better to use RE-5 or RE-6 bags.


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Really, good to know. Sleeve bags aren't doing it for me anymore.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

They did this to fix the rubbing issue? Or what?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> They did this to fix the rubbing issue? Or what?


This kit is their solution to the rubbing issue. No more ambiguity around where to mount self tapping screws, this is a bolt-in solution. Problem solved.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> Yay!


:beer:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I've circled the mark where you would trim if you were opting to go with the 'extra low' height. Trimming the tab will make the car sit about one inch lower (fender to ground measurement).


You mean we can get a previous Slam Series rear kit low after trimming tabs?

Why Airlift left this trimming job to customers? 
Is there any reson we'll like setting without trimming?


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

If you don't trim, you'll have the upgraded performance bags. Though I'm with you- the reason I got the performance sleeve bags was because I didn't want to trim so much from the car- now, if no trimming would be involved,...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> You mean we can get a previous Slam Series rear kit low after trimming tabs?
> 
> Why Airlift left this trimming job to customers?
> Is there any reson we'll like setting without trimming?



If you are a "stretch and poke" guy and not tucking the rear wheels, then you wouldn't trim and the laid out height would be really close to fender touching wheel. You can then snub the drop with the jounce bumper height, trimming it as necessary to get the perfect fitment.

The ideal is you drop to 0 psi and all clearances are what you want without messing with it anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> If you don't trim, you'll have the upgraded performance bags. Though I'm with you- the reason I got the performance sleeve bags was because I didn't want to trim so much from the car- now, if no trimming would be involved,...


No trimming of car involved at all with this new kit! You trim the lower bracket depending on your set-up. No chance of rubbing at all as long as you cut the bracket according to the instruction manual...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No trimming of car involved at all with this new kit! You trim the lower bracket depending on your set-up. No chance of rubbing at all as long as you cut the bracket according to the instruction manual...


:wave: Thanks Brian.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No trimming of car involved at all with this new kit! You trim the lower bracket depending on your set-up. No chance of rubbing at all as long as you cut the bracket according to the instruction manual...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Did you receive that email?


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

Pics of how it all fits together?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

itzkv said:


> Pics of how it all fits together?


I can get those for you when I get a chance to run out to the warehouse.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Did you receive that email?


Yes, got it, and I try to pay the order and failed :banghead: 
bank will not back my money within 7days.

I have introduced a friend to John. and My friend will pay for these two kits as soon as possible. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I hope you guys don't mind if post the assembled pic. 
This is what it will be like for those running shorter aftermarket shocks. You do not install the roll plate and will need to trim the bottom of the bracket to get maximum drop. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## foulkryzee3 (May 12, 2012)

I ordered the dorbritz lca they should be here monday...i also ordered nee airlift bags but my order changed to these new bags...so will i still be able to run these with the new lcas or am i SOL seeming how i already payed all this money


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

foulkryzee3 said:


> I ordered the dorbritz lca they should be here monday...i also ordered nee airlift bags but my order changed to these new bags...so will i still be able to run these with the new lcas or am i SOL seeming how i already payed all this money


In my opinion the best bags to use when you go with the Dorbritz control arms are the Slam Specialties RE-6 bags. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> I hope you guys don't mind if post the assembled pic.
> This is what it will be like for those running shorter aftermarket shocks. You do not install the roll plate and will need to trim the bottom of the bracket to get maximum drop.


Thanks for posting that up :beer::beer:


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> I hope you guys don't mind if post the assembled pic.
> This is what it will be like for those running shorter aftermarket shocks. You do not install the roll plate and will need to trim the bottom of the bracket to get maximum drop.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


So this picture is with the trimming already done (so the bags will get slam series low)? My other question is does it come with instructions on where to cut the brackets? 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh man, this is exciting! I'm glad to hear that this kit will still work even if the nipples are cut off (and hopefully with trimmed/modified LCA's). Looks like I may have my Christmas-gift-to-myself lined up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

melancholygypsy said:


> So this picture is with the trimming already done (so the bags will get slam series low)? My other question is does it come with instructions on where to cut the brackets?
> 
> I appreciate the help!


No that was just a pic of the bag assembled I did not trim them yet but there did instructions and there is an obvious relief line on the bracket.








And this is what it looks like for people running the factory shock and roll plates










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Oh man, this is exciting! I'm glad to hear that this kit will still work even if the nipples are cut off (and hopefully with trimmed/modified LCA's). Looks like I may have my Christmas-gift-to-myself lined up :thumbup::thumbup:


They should work just fine with trimmed LCAs. :snowcool:


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> No that was just a pic of the bag assembled I did not trim them yet but there did instructions and there is an obvious relief line on the bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! 

Looking forward to ordering within the next week or so! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

melancholygypsy said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Looking forward to ordering within the next week or so! :thumbup:


:beer::beer: Do It!


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

One thing I don't understand is why you need a rollplate with the stock shock and why you don't need it with shorter aftermarket shocks.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Pm sent, I want some if they will work with what I have already


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

pics on mkvi aired out with these installed. just curious to see 
opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Piso said:


> One thing I don't understand is why you need a rollplate with the stock shock and why you don't need it with shorter aftermarket shocks.


I'll have to check with Air Lift on the reasoning behind that.




nunumkv said:


> Pm sent, I want some if they will work with what I have already


Pm'd




mark6kevin said:


> pics on mkvi aired out with these installed. just curious to see
> opcorn:


Corey @ Air Lift's car:










With a more narrow wheel, you would be able to squeeze a little more drop out of them


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

Just closed my eyes and pulled the trigger, I am tired of these performance rears and need moar low :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

melancholygypsy said:


> Just closed my eyes and pulled the trigger, I am tired of these performance rears and need moar low :thumbup:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

>


Thats awesome! Is this with or without cutting the bracket? :thumbup:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Ordered!!! hopefully they will go lower then what I am :thumbup:


----------



## froggyfly (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope you guys can send my orders to me this week.:wave:

I can't wait any more:banghead::facepalm::vampire::thumbup:


----------



## foulkryzee3 (May 12, 2012)

Got mine on today...trimmed brackets and no roll plate...all i can say is wow these go crazy low...i was on the old airlift slamms and i feel i might be about half inch lower...very happy with these


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

foulkryzee3 said:


> Got mine on today...trimmed brackets and no roll plate...all i can say is wow these go crazy low...i was on the old airlift slamms and i feel i might be about half inch lower...very happy with these


Nice! Any photos?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nunumkv said:


> Ordered!!! hopefully they will go lower then what I am :thumbup:





froggyfly said:


> Hope you guys can send my orders to me this week.:wave:
> 
> I can't wait any more:banghead::facepalm::vampire::thumbup:


Your orders will go out as soon as they come back into stock next week :beer:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Your orders will go out as soon as they come back into stock next week :beer:


Will:

I'll give you more orders after they arrive. Four of my friends are waiting to see my bagged car, and then deceive bagged or not. Im sure they will fail in bagged. 

you should give commissions for a goog seller like me. haha :laugh:


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

foulkryzee3 said:


> Got mine on today...trimmed brackets and no roll plate...all i can say is wow these go crazy low...i was on the old airlift slamms and i feel i might be about half inch lower...very happy with these


Ya photos please! When I get mine on in 2 weeks I will post before (Airlift performance rears) and after comparisons :thumbup:


----------



## foulkryzee3 (May 12, 2012)

This is with tabs cut and no roll plate with stock shocks


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Im praying to be lower then this. These are performance rears
Gti doesnt as low but whats ur ET on those wheels


----------



## foulkryzee3 (May 12, 2012)

nunumkv said:


> Im praying to be lower then this. These are performance rears
> Gti doesnt as low but whats ur ET on those wheels


Et 35


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

foulkryzee3 said:


> This is with tabs cut and no roll plate with stock shocks


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*The new Double Bellow rear kits are now back in stock!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *The new Double Bellow rear kits are now back in stock!*


:thumbup::thumbup:

shipping on the way


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GolfL said:


> Thats awesome! Is this with or without cutting the bracket? :thumbup:


That photo was WITH the brackets cut.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

So since my top nipples are cut, would I use the top mounting brackets from my current slam xl rear bags to mount them?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LPhiE said:


> So since my top nipples are cut, would I use the top mounting brackets from my current slam xl rear bags to mount them?


No you won't need to use those. The top of the bags are secured with nutcerts. Everything you need is included in this kit. :thumbup:


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No you won't need to use those. The top of the bags are secured with nutcerts. Everything you need is included in this kit. :thumbup:


Perfect! All items are in my shopping cart and I will be buying them soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LPhiE said:


> Perfect! All items are in my shopping cart and I will be buying them soon!


Sound's good. Let me know if you have any other questions :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## imdarkrider (Oct 19, 2005)

Just got these bags from BR the other day! Bump for good guys


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

mine came, look amazing
Put em on when im not lazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

imdarkrider said:


> Just got these bags from BR the other day! Bump for good guys


Awesome, send some photos our way when they're on.




nunumkv said:


> mine came, look amazing
> Put em on when im not lazy.


Stop being lazy :laugh:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Will, would these work for us with Allie's Beetle? Remember its a beam. I would much rather run double bellow bags out back rather than this twist beam kit with the tapered bags.
-Wes


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

No, unfortunately they won't work with the solid rear beam Wes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

finally installed them and got the powergrid endlinks in also. The car handles real nice now :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scherbad (Dec 1, 2012)

Off topic but..... does anyone happen to know the brand of these wheels? 

Free bump?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

scherbad said:


> Off topic but..... does anyone happen to know the brand of these wheels?
> 
> Free bump?


 They're Rotiforms


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Quick question- which Rear bags do you prefer running with the idf rear lower control arms? New airlift double rear bag, slam ss-5, ss-6, or airlift sleeve bag? Looking to upgraded my rear set-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dubin'Lovin' said:


> Quick question- which Rear bags do you prefer running with the idf rear lower control arms? New airlift double rear bag, slam ss-5, ss-6, or airlift sleeve bag? Looking to upgraded my rear set-up.


 With the IDF rear control arms, I would go for the RE-6 bags. :thumbup:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

I want bags for my MKV LB Jetta.:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

steaguejr said:


> I want bags for my MKV LB Jetta.:heart:


Give us a call


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone that has installed these did you have to drill out the nipples to get the nutsert in them? It calls for a 17/32 bit to open the holes but that bit size isn't common. Just wondering if I need to open the holes or order the bit. Any other solution or ideas would be helpful.


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

Are there any pics for comparison between cut and non-cut brackets to see the height difference?

I'm assuming that if I cut the bracket, then the bags will require more air for the normal ride height setting, which means a stiffer bag and a less comfortable ride. Am I correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubturbo15 said:


> Anyone that has installed these did you have to drill out the nipples to get the nutsert in them? It calls for a 17/32 bit to open the holes but that bit size isn't common. Just wondering if I need to open the holes or order the bit. Any other solution or ideas would be helpful.


I sugest using the 17/32 per Air Lift's recommendation. THIS LINK is where we bought ours from for our shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Keden said:


> Are there any pics for comparison between cut and non-cut brackets to see the height difference?
> 
> I'm assuming that if I cut the bracket, then the bags will require more air for the normal ride height setting, which means a stiffer bag and a less comfortable ride. Am I correct?


Let me see if I can dig up a photo for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Keden said:


> Are there any pics for comparison between cut and non-cut brackets to see the height difference?
> 
> I'm assuming that if I cut the bracket, then the bags will require more air for the normal ride height setting, which means a stiffer bag and a less comfortable ride. Am I correct?


Here's Corey @ Air Lift's car:










(Trimmed brackets)

I'll find a non-trimmed photo


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

In stock :thumbup:


----------



## Veckz (May 8, 2012)

What must be done to fit these on an MK6 Jetta SE? Im piecing my first air kit together and I keep seeing people say you can only use the twist beam rears or else it rubs?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Veckz said:


> What must be done to fit these on an MK6 Jetta SE? Im piecing my first air kit together and I keep seeing people say you can only use the twist beam rears or else it rubs?


No, you will have to use one of the kits we list under the Jetta SE category (the double bellow kit fits the GTI and GLI, as well as the SportWagon).

LINK


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------

